# Vasectomy Recovery Time?



## DesertDoc (Jan 19, 2008)

I have a three day ride planned mid-April. For my 40th b-day my wife wants me to get a vasectomy. We have four wonderful boys and I think I have all the future riding buddies I need at this point.

The question, to those who have done it, is how long I may have to stay out of the saddle. I would like to make sure I am in good shape for the April trip to Moab, but would also like to accomodate my wife. I'm sure I can put her off a while longer if needed, but if possible I would like to go ahead with the procedure. 

Any experience from cycists who have been there would be appreciated.


----------



## deematic (Dec 28, 2007)

Does this operation effect "woodage"?


----------



## MTBKauai (Mar 20, 2004)

You can ride as soon as one week. Does not affect woodage. Since it's your birthday I'd say a gift of equal value should be kicked down by the wife...


----------



## FoolCyclist (Jan 30, 2004)

Performed two of these this week. We tell patients that you can return to normal activity in 2 days, things like cycling or running, go by the swelling and tenderness. Should be good within a week. Just follow the directions to keep using those frozen peas for 3-4 days.


----------



## .40AET (Jun 7, 2007)

It really wasn't a big deal. Get it done now and you should be good to go in a week to be back on the bike. Definitely use lots of ice for the first 3 days. My wife took the boys to her parents house for a long weekend while I recovered. That helped as much as the ice. I did nothing but watch the TV (what I wanted, not cartoons) and rotate ice bags. The more ice and rest you get the quicker you'll be 100%.


----------



## rugger (Jul 26, 2006)

Had it done on a Friday. Was so bored I went for a light road spin on that Sunday. Rode a bit high in the saddle. Was back on the mountain bike for my weekly Wednesday night ride riding at normal pace.
As previously mentioned you should work in some quid pro quo - maybe some help with the shaving and the post 30 day flushing of the system.


----------



## jedicoder (Jun 21, 2007)

I say: hope for four days, but plan on 1 - 2 weeks. Frozen peas wasn't cold enough, so I used ice bags. The jock strap was my saviour though. Buy a few, because you don't want to have to wait for the laundry. I was able to ride after 2 weeks, but wore the jock for over a month. Ironically, to pass the time -- I played with my Wii


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

Like most of the others posting here, I was back on the bike in less than a week. The first few off road rides made for some strange sensations though. The cut ends of the vasdefrens (sp) seened to be pretty sharp. That subsided after about 2 to 3 weeks and all is well.


----------



## DesertDoc (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback. I think I'll have the motivation to get this done and over quickly. No snow today, think I'll get a ride in tomorrow.!


----------



## Gotkenpo (Feb 21, 2008)

DesertDoc said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I think I'll have the motivation to get this done and over quickly. No snow today, think I'll get a ride in tomorrow.!


I had this done 10 years ago and I had no negative side effects except for itching. I'd rather feel pain than itch!!! I was good to go in 3 days with no excessive swelling or discomfort ecept for the Damned itching!!!!


----------



## Swass (Dec 17, 2007)

DesertDoc said:


> I have a three day ride planned mid-April. For my 40th b-day my wife wants me to get a vasectomy. We have four wonderful boys and I think I have all the future riding buddies I need at this point.
> 
> The question, to those who have done it, is how long I may have to stay out of the saddle. I would like to make sure I am in good shape for the April trip to Moab, but would also like to accomodate my wife. I'm sure I can put her off a while longer if needed, but if possible I would like to go ahead with the procedure.
> 
> Any experience from cycists who have been there would be appreciated.


It's not as long a recovery as a reversal!!

Not half as painful either, it hurt worse than my shattered ankle (the reversal that is). You'll be golden in no time.


----------



## DesertDoc (Jan 19, 2008)

Itching.... Hadn't thought of that. Right now I'm dealing with the joy of a broken tooth from a hard landing. Think I'll hold off a while on the additional pain


----------



## mbirds (Mar 7, 2008)

I wasn't ready to hit the bumpy stuff for two weeks, and even then it felt a little off. I doubled up on the padded underwear since it was a pretty technical ride. For a big bike trip, I'd wait a month after the op just to be on the safe side.


----------



## creekchubb (Mar 16, 2006)

been there done that, got the t shirt, and some points with the wife.:thumbsup:


----------

